# Best color for a palomino??



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Baby blue, lavender, light lime green, maroon, and pink. My friend has a palomino pony, and all of those colors look so good on him!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hmm, ill have to give that a try. i thinking mabe darker, but the light might be better.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

dark pink. =]
and turquoise or teal.
lime green looks good on about anything to.
oh, and a purple would look good! lol!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a minty lime on Blondie - looks great on her! :]


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

hunter green or PURPLE!!!! hahahaha


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol thanks guys!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*purple* or *baby blue*


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

Personally, i don't like light colours on light horses, i just think it looks..off :\. i have a veryyy light chestnut, and he wears dark green. for a palamino, i have always liked red (which works on anything, lol) or blue. purple (if you want your boy to wear it! haha) works well, same with navy, hunter green, or just all black.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you mean for tack or for just your "theme" colors?


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I like purple or maybe green?


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

I say leave him that dark golden color. Why would you want to dye a perfectly good palomino to a purple or pink?



For tack - black with nickel accents. Nothing like "traditional." Isn't that how Roy usually tacked up Trigger?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> I say leave him that dark golden color. Why would you want to dye a perfectly good palomino to a purple or pink?


lol!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I ride Jack in Navy Blue.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/IMG_0105-1.jpg
(winter looking like a wild beast)

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/PA250024.jpg
(Autumn)

I think It's looks good on him. It was really my stuff for Bonnie, But it worked well enough.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

anything but yellow or orange works great.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the blue in any shade from navy to baby. I think I'm going to go with blue on my Saro although she is a darker body color so a lighter blue like denim.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I would go with a sage green, black, or navy blue. Those are my favorite colors for a palomino. If you want a more "out there" color I would go with pink, teal, or purple.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I had a palomino. I liked rusty browns and dark greens. I guess it really depends on what you like


----------



## Rastas (Mar 8, 2009)

centrestableswendy said:


> Baby blue, lavender, light lime green, maroon, and pink. My friend has a palomino pony, and all of those colors look so good on him!


 yeah, all those baby light colors look good on palominos, not sure about maroon, never saw it before, but on mky horse, even though he is a sorrel, palominos and sorrels have Very similiar color coordination, i like baby blue on mine!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks guys, ill will look and see what color pads i can find.


----------

